# Man sympathizes with dog killer



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe what this guys says and is actually feeling sorry for this women who killed those dogs:

MacNair: Sympathy for the dog killer Paulsen - News - Surrey Now

I definitely don't agree with this statement he made:

"Dogs are easily replaced. If you don’t think that’s true, head down to your local animal shelter. You can grab one for about $350."

Here is the back story on the women:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...r-gets-jail-time-for-animal-cruelty-1.2935040


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This guy's thought process is simply unbelievable.How he can say that six dogs dying of heat stroke is insignificant is beyond me.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Meli, another statement he made "dogs don't make a difference in the world'... What about the service dogs, some people cannot cope without them.. How about the countless number of dogs that have saved peoples lives, the search and rescue dogs, police/security dogs.  In my opinion, I think dogs DO make a difference in the world!


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Meli, another statement he made "dogs don't make a difference in the world'... What about the service dogs, some people cannot cope without them.. How about the countless number of dogs that have saved peoples lives, the search and rescue dogs, police/security dogs.  In my opinion, I think dogs DO make a difference in the world!



Dogs definitely make a difference in this world, I completely agree with you. Dogs are definitely, to me anyways, not just something you have like a couch or a car, they are family members. They provide services to many people young and old.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

dogma13 said:


> This guy's thought process is simply unbelievable.How he can say that six dogs dying of heat stroke is insignificant is beyond me.


His thought process is, "it's just a dog"


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

How is "I learned that dogs are meaningless because BABIES" a real argument? I cant even...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

"I felt sympathy because Paulsen is going to lose her right to freedom over the death of six animals who, at the end of the day, are essentially inconsequential to this world."

Life is a precious thing. When we start thinking of any life as worthless, we are on a pretty slippery slope. This guy better hope that someday someone doesn't feel that way about him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know that the woman should go to jail. I think the judge says that her intent was not to harm the dogs. I read the article, but it did not say how or why she left them in the car too long, I mean, did she go to lunch and leave them in an enclosed car for an hour? I don't know. But if her intent was not to harm the dogs, then I don't know that she should go to jail. It just seems like there are a lot of people who deliberately visciously attack people who never see the inside of a jail. 

I would think that a heafty fine, and paying restitution, and maybe community service makes more sense to me. I mean, people are charged with hundreds of counts of animal cruelty for running nasty puppy mills, or hoarding situations and they do not generally spend six months in jail. 

The judge threw the book at her for covering it up, lying about what happened to the cops and owners, and for showing no remorse. Ok, I'm ok with the punishment based on lying and covering up, but I don't think we should base punishment on our interpretation of people's emotions. 

Eh well! I guess I just think her crime isn't on the same level as the idiot, scumbag that turns a 13 or 14 year old girl onto heroine, and the scumbag that pimps her, and the scumbags that pay for that, and the scumbag that cut the heroine with some nicotine patch material, so that she is dead now at 16. None of them will probably see 6 months.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I think she deserves to go to Jail for 6-months.

The column writer can go with her for all I care.

Dogs have earned their place as a "higher animal" in western culture.
I dont care for a stupid reporter to damage that image.

I have seen what happens when people don't regard dogs as 'important' 'meaningless' or not necessary or replaceable for $350...

My dog is not a cow, or a pig...
If anyone thinks they are equal.. Maybe they should save a pig from a farm and keep it as a pet.

In any case... Leaving pigs in a truck until they die is also negligence.

I dont know exactly how she ended up with 6 dogs left in a truck... But living things that die is not a joke.
She can think hard and well for 6 months about what a terrible thing she did.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I doubt she will spend six months or even six weeks in jail. 

If she was sentenced six months, she may have it suspended and put on probation, maybe house-arrest. I just think that there are true dangers to society that need to be in the pokey. This woman is not a danger to society. She is not a dog-serial killer. I think they should take true animal cruelty -- when the intent was to cause suffering so they could enjoy watching it, and throw those people in there and throw away the key -- people who set critters on fire after dousing them with gasoline, or cut off their paws. 

This woman is guilty of gross negligence, and then she is guilty of panicking and covering it up/lying rather than taking her knocks. But jail? I just don't feel as fired up as all that. 

I think we need to get tough on people who deliberately cause animals to suffer.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know many details about what Paulsen did, but I will say I am totally over the whole "Gee, I forgot I left my infant, toddler, dog, in the car all day in 98 degree heat." You don't have to be a genius to get that being in a car with the windows rolled up when it's hot outside is not a good idea. Every summer now starts out with tons of public service announcements to educate the public about it, and while I don't have any quarrel with that, I honestly think it's less about ignorance and more about people being determined to satisfy their own selfish desires to gamble/shop/drink or whatever it is they want to do. The article alludes to Paulsen being mentally ill, but I have no idea if that's true or just a convenient excuse. If so, that might be a mitigating circumstance for her, but I can find no excuse at all for a callous attitude that implies if you are not human, your life and suffering have no value because "at the end of the day," you are worthless.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

newlie said:


> I don't know many details about what Paulsen did, but I will say I am totally over the whole "Gee, I forgot I left my infant, toddler, dog, in the car all day in 98 degree heat." You don't have to be a genius to get that being in a car with the windows rolled up when it's hot outside is not a good idea. Every summer now starts out with tons of public service announcements to educate the public about it, and while I don't have any quarrel with that, I honestly think it's less about ignorance and more about people being determined to satisfy their own selfish desires to gamble/shop/drink or whatever it is they want to do. The article alludes to Paulsen being mentally ill, but I have no idea if that's true or just a convenient excuse. If so, that might be a mitigating circumstance for her, but I can find no excuse at all for a callous attitude that implies if you are not human, your life and suffering have no value because "at the end of the day," you are worthless.


The police dogs seem to get killed this way in an alarming rate. I don't know. I did not say that the suffering doesn't matter, just that I don't see what putting this person into jail will do for anyone. You can't remove what the dogs suffered by doing that. It will not prevent her from doing it again. She never meant to do it in the first place. Just like the cops that forget their police dog partner in the car and get them killed -- none of them go to JAIL for doing this. Their dogs do suffer just as much when they die this way.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

selzer said:


> The police dogs seem to get killed this way in an alarming rate. I don't know. I did not say that the suffering doesn't matter, just that I don't see what putting this person into jail will do for anyone. You can't remove what the dogs suffered by doing that. It will not prevent her from doing it again. She never meant to do it in the first place. Just like the cops that forget their police dog partner in the car and get them killed -- none of them go to JAIL for doing this. Their dogs do suffer just as much when they die this way.


You said yourself she wont get 6 months...

Are you saying she shouldn't be punished at all? She probably wont serve much of it anyways..

If somebody kills a person it also wont help 'anyone'... It wont bring the family member back if they go to jail.

I dont see your point at all...

She did something wrong.. She got punished.

Well done.. and good riddance.
She can cry me a river... Not impressed.

Exactly what I was asking for on other threads...

As for police dogs dying in cars... I don't know about that... But if it is true.. Well the officers must also catch a wakeup and pay the price...

It's tax payers money funding those dogs training... Attacking a police dog is a serious offence for civilians... It should be for officers too...

Plenty of people in the world to feel sorry for... She is not one of them.

the people who read this article may think twice before 'forgetting 6 dogs in a car' next time.

I dont know all the facts... But a professional Judge sure did... And he gave her a sentence.

Her sentence might be for show anyways... If she is really mentally ill like some people say.. She may get some sort of compassionate release from the sentence. As you say in an earlier post, she wont see 6-months in jail...

I get paranoid if I leave my laptop in the car... Let alone my dog...

Her life is not over... She will some Jail time (Maybe)... And continue with her life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He gave her the sentence because she tried to cover it up, and did not show remorse, according to the article. What does that really mean. If she just told everyone, "so sorry, I killed your dog when I left it in the car" and shed a few tears, then she wouldn't get any sentence? 

When someone murders a human being, it will not bring the person back, no. But murder is different than manslaughter. And that is different then something like vehicular homicide. If you put everyone in jail who accidently causes someone to die, like a doctor making a mistake or a pharmicist being a few digits off (happened to my BIL), that pharmacist saw no jail time. Do you think my BIL did not suffer? I will tell you that he did. The pharmicist did not mean to be a few digits off. 

This lady did not mean for the dogs to die in her car. Should nothing happen? No. She should be fined and have to pay restitution. I just don't think they should put her in jail. The dogs suffered for an hour or so. Terrible. My BIL suffered for about six weeks. No one even suggested anyone go to jail over him. 

Really, this was an ACCIDENT. Accidental death usually doesn't get you a prison term, not unless you were grossly negligent or had other things happen as well.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

selzer said:


> He gave her the sentence because she tried to cover it up, and did not show remorse, according to the article. What does that really mean. If she just told everyone, "so sorry, I killed your dog when I left it in the car" and shed a few tears, then she wouldn't get any sentence?
> 
> When someone murders a human being, it will not bring the person back, no. But murder is different than manslaughter. And that is different then something like vehicular homicide. If you put everyone in jail who accidently causes someone to die, like a doctor making a mistake or a pharmicist being a few digits off (happened to my BIL), that pharmacist saw no jail time. Do you think my BIL did not suffer? I will tell you that he did. The pharmicist did not mean to be a few digits off.
> 
> ...


Ok I understand different laws... Different countries... Different states... So everything I say here may be conjecture.. And is based more on English law.
In any case this is the way I understand it. Sorry if I cant apply it accurately to US law.

If you can prove severe negligence... I.e. the doctor should have known better as a professional... It's manslaughter... And he could see a very severe sentence... A doctor could be proven negligent for a lot less than an average individual, if it is pertaining to health care of his specialised field. If a reasonable std. (Often a lower standard) doctor could have made the same mistake it may not be classed negligent... But if a Doctor made a mistake that reasonable doctor should conceivably make it can be negligence.. If a normal citizen made the same mistake he could more easily be reprieved. 

If I get drunk behind the wheel of my car and kill somebody... I am accused of manslaughter.. And Negligence... So even though I didn't mean to kill anybody... I did... and i did it whilst breaking the law...

Negligence is proved when somebody in a certain position, acts in a way, that would be unreasonable for a normal person to do... If she was a professional.. The std. is usually raised. 

So again I dont know why she had 6 dogs... in a truck.. and had to lie to the owners...

She was probably running some sort of pet-dog business... Which proves her severely negligent, as it may have been her line of work.. (Again I did not get enough of the story out of the article from a news reporter saying what she did was not so bad.)

Basically it would be easier to prove you are negligent with regards to killing dogs carelessly that way, than it would to prove it for me... Because you have practised in the dog world as a professional... So you should know better.

So there was negligent behaviour.. There was dishonesty to the people she lied to.. Maybe even in court (Which is serious).. 

Have people gotten off with less for worst acts of cruelty...
Sure...
But I don't think that is a good thing.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Stick both in a hot car and let the think about the meaning of life....


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My anger is as much with the writer of the article as it is with Paulsen, but I'll bite. I don't care who does it. I don't see how you "forget" leaving a child or a dog locked in a car all day in broiling heat. Again, I don't think it's about ignorance (I would be more convinced if these people ever sat in a hot car, themselves, all day with the windows rolled up and no air conditioning) or about forgetting, as I do just the blind determination to do what you want regardless of the cost to anyone else. I don't know what Paulsen was doing or about the police officers, but so many of the stories I see, they find the owners in casinos, a bar or shopping. I don't have a problem with any of these people serving a few months of jail time for their negligence. If there are extenuating circumstances, then the judge can take that into consideration when their case is heard. And although I agree that the law should be applied fairly, the fact that somebody else got away with something is not a valid reason for holding no one responsible. That way lies chaos.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

selzer said:


> He gave her the sentence because she tried to cover it up, and did not show remorse, according to the article. What does that really mean. If she just told everyone, "so sorry, I killed your dog when I left it in the car" and shed a few tears, then she wouldn't get any sentence?
> 
> When someone murders a human being, it will not bring the person back, no. But murder is different than manslaughter. And that is different then something like vehicular homicide. If you put everyone in jail who accidently causes someone to die, like a doctor making a mistake or a pharmicist being a few digits off (happened to my BIL), that pharmacist saw no jail time. Do you think my BIL did not suffer? I will tell you that he did. The pharmicist did not mean to be a few digits off.
> 
> ...


Good point but although i feel bad for the dog... cause accident is not a crime and she should be punished still but not 6 months imo


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Putting a living being in a space they don't have the ability to remove themselves from is not an accident. It is completely intended thus making it ones fault completely. Maybe I'm the only one attached to my dog but knowing how they died, if it was mine 6 months is not enough frankly.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

selzer said:


> The police dogs seem to get killed this way in an alarming rate. I don't know. I did not say that the suffering doesn't matter, just that I don't see what putting this person into jail will do for anyone. You can't remove what the dogs suffered by doing that. It will not prevent her from doing it again. She never meant to do it in the first place. Just like the cops that forget their police dog partner in the car and get them killed -- none of them go to JAIL for doing this. Their dogs do suffer just as much when they die this way.


When police dogs die this way it's usually swept under the carpet.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Again we dont know all the facts... The Judge Knows better.. But since we are critiquing this anyways... Ill give you some things to consider.

Guys... It is not just an accident...
This excuse for her is unfathomable..

She wasn't just a citizen who forget her dog in the truck.. (which I still think is appalling)

She was a professional dog walker... With 6 foreign dogs belonging to other people left ALONE in a TRUCK.. (How would you feel if one of the dogs was yours?)

She probably did this regularly... The dogs just did not die other times. She probabbly just left those dogs in her truck every time, and NEVER ACTUALLY WALKED THEM... (That is indicative of Fraud, and misrepresentation of services)

If the dogs, did not die... They could have attacked each other... Something could have happened... (Maybe they were caged, I don't know).

The fact is she took other people's Dogs who they care for dearly... To provide some service... Some type of 'professional' service she was PAID to do...

Then when she found the dogs dead... She put up missing posters... And told the owners they escaped...

Owners also probably wasted time and money looking for their dogs (on top of the fact they paid her for the service)... Caused the owners severe distress.. 

Everything about her wreaks negligence... Everything about her is appalling.

There is absolutely no reprieve. No Excuse.
Lock her up.. Good riddance.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Selzer, when I posted "I can find no excuse at all for a callous attitude that implies if you are not human, your life and suffering have no value because "at the end of the day," you are worthless" I hope you realize I was not talking about you. I was talking about the writer of the article who basically said the deaths of those animals meant nothing because they were of no consequence.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

It certainly was a balsy move on the writers part. I guess he did not realize how much backlash he would be facing, anyways. I guess people need to come to term with the fact that not everyone values their dogs life. Obviously not the writer and I sure other people read it and went ya, I agree. I think she is getting what she deserves, she lied which made things a heck of a lot worse.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The writer obviously didn't like his deceased dog and doesn't understand the viewpoint of owners who do like their dogs. How can he possibly suggest that a measly 6 months out of someone's life isn't fair. And I disagree that this person has a mental disorder. She was lazy, left the dogs in a vehicle in the heat until they died, and tried to cover it up.

And to say that dogs are replaceable because you can "grab one for $350". I wonder how he would feel if someone were to suggest the same thing about his children. If his children were ever murdered I bet no one would ever say "Hey, you can just make a new one, what's the big deal?"


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

If this woman had broken into these owners homes and stolen the dogs she would have gotten more time. She deprived their families of their families members for their dogs' life times. Six months of her life in exchange. Pfft!


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I emailed the guy and he said he never meant to say their lives didn't matter, just that human life matters more. Which I agree with but it sounded more like he was back pedaling to me. I think he may now be regretting what he wrote. I still think a little time in a car in summer will do both some good lol!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

angelas said:


> If this woman had broken into these owners homes and stolen the dogs she would have gotten more time. She deprived their families of their families members for their dogs' life times. Six months of her life in exchange. Pfft!


If the lady had broken into the homes, and stolen the dogs, she should have gotten more time. Not sure she would though. But anyway, if she broke into homes to steal dogs, then she would be deliberately committing a crime. What she did wasn't deliberate. It was more on the level of poor judgement which caused something terrible to happen. 

Once upon a time, a mother with a couple of babies fell asleep, and her toddler opened the door and got out of the house and got hit by a train and killed. Why was the lady sleeping? I suppose she was tired. Was falling asleep criminal? The child is dead. Which is awful, but, just because the lady was responsible for the dogs or the mother was responsible for the baby, and they died horrible deaths, doesn't mean people need to go to jail. 

Tragedy hits people. Some of us have had lapses of judgement and have dodged bullets here or there. This woman did not dodge the bullet, the bullet struck home. Too bad for her. My guess is she feels terrible about it, even if she didn't shed any tears in court, and even if she panicked and tried to cover it up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

selzer said:


> If the lady had broken into the homes, and stolen the dogs, she should have gotten more time. Not sure she would though. But anyway, if she broke into homes to steal dogs, then she would be deliberately committing a crime. What she did wasn't deliberate. It was more on the level of poor judgement which caused something terrible to happen.
> 
> Once upon a time, a mother with a couple of babies fell asleep, and her toddler opened the door and got out of the house and got hit by a train and killed. Why was the lady sleeping? I suppose she was tired. Was falling asleep criminal? The child is dead. Which is awful, but, just because the lady was responsible for the dogs or the mother was responsible for the baby, and they died horrible deaths, doesn't mean people need to go to jail.
> 
> Tragedy hits people. Some of us have had lapses of judgement and have dodged bullets here or there. This woman did not dodge the bullet, the bullet struck home. Too bad for her. My guess is she feels terrible about it, even if she didn't shed any tears in court, and even if she panicked and tried to cover it up.


Too late to edit, but, this lady did not become a dog walker because she hates dogs. Usually people who like dogs and are good with them do this for some cash. Not professionals. No training. No apprenticeship program. They just learn as they go. And this woman did something really stupid and the dog's paid the price. It doesn't mean she wanted it to happen and doesn't care about dogs. She probably cares a lot about dogs but screwed up major.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

JoeyG said:


> I emailed the guy and he said he never meant to say their lives didn't matter, just that human life matters more. Which I agree with but it sounded more like he was back pedaling to me. I think he may now be regretting what he wrote. I still think a little time in a car in summer will do both some good lol!


HaHa! Good thought! Thanks for doing that, JoeyG.

Lord knows, I might forget to pick up something at the grocery or to call someone back, but I will never understand how anyone could "forget" a child or animal in a hot car all day. For the most part, Newlie is the first thing I take out of the car and after he is inside, then I carry in packages, etc. But even more than this, I feel the lack of his presence when he is gone somewhere, like to the groomers. The house is quieter, there is no dog throwing balls at me to entice me into a game or riding at my hip every time I move. I feel his absence in small ways every minute until he is back. It's inconceivable to me how someone could not remember, "Oh, they are not here, THEY ARE STILL IN THE CAR!!!"


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I didn't read the article that well....did it mention if he had/has ever shared his life with dogs? If not, I can somewhat understand his less than empathetic attitude...notice I said "somewhat".

Also, it's more a mirror of the times....even though there has been more of a significance placed on animal cruelty over the past decade or two....in general...human life and animal life is taking a lesser and lesser value as time goes by, as society tries their best to rationalize the actions of the perpetrators of such actions. You know...a million and one excuses as to why criminals act as such...temporary insanity, medications influenced their actions, high blood sugar, they were just having a bad day...etc. 

Someone maybe suggested that the punishment of this lady will not change what has happened....I agree...however...punishment also is intended to attempt to ensure that it will not happen again....which very well could change what might happen in the future.

SuperG


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

selzer said:


> Too late to edit, but, this lady did not become a dog walker because she hates dogs. Usually people who like dogs and are good with them do this for some cash. Not professionals. No training. No apprenticeship program. They just learn as they go. And this woman did something really stupid and the dog's paid the price. It doesn't mean she wanted it to happen and doesn't care about dogs. She probably cares a lot about dogs but screwed up major.


I dont care how much education or courses somebody has. When you charge people for a service to take care of their dogs you are expected to look after them at a bare minimum and not bring them back dead because of an action completely in YOUR control...

Again why would she pick up 6 dogs and leave them in a van for a long period?

NOBODY pays a dog walker to take dogs OUT OF THEIR HOUSE/GARDEN... So they can spend 3-5 hours locked up in a cage in a car... I don't care to test it.. But I strongly believe at least one of the 6 dogs might have survived if it was just an hour.

The van was used to pick up the dogs from various locations... Then she was supposed to walk them... and then take them back... Simple as that... What was she doing? sleeping on the job? You cant just take a 3-4 hour break whilst your in the middle of work... That is unacceptable no matter what you do.. 

It's bad enough that she is 'walking' 6 dogs at once... How do you even manage that with untrained dogs? Is it even possible? She was overbooking her clients also for one walk... 

Someone enters a restaurant to get a meal... The chefs cant disapear for 3 hours then come back when they feel like it... It is in the middle of service...

Why would I pay somebody to lock my dog in a small cage in a van?
It does not make sense....

WHY would she even THINK of doing that? I would bet my car that she has done this MORE than once!

People who don't understand that. Should never be involved in any form of business with dogs.

A nanny who did that with a children would be locked up and the key thrown away... Many don't have 'formal education' either.

Again not a mistake... A travesty...

I will go so far as to say anyone who thinks this punishment is not harsh has no real value or love for their own dogs. I would blow my fuse if that was my dog..

A few months in jail is nothing.. She will get through it..
There are people in there with much more serious crimes.. But there are also people in there that have done far less.. The segregation of dangerous/non-dangerous prisoners is corrections/implementation issue, not a legal one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

newlie said:


> It's inconceivable to me how someone could not remember, "Oh, they are not here, THEY ARE STILL IN THE CAR!!!"


Seger is super, super, quiet in the car. I'm terrified that one day I'll be on auto pilot and forget he's in the car. Sometimes I let them outside and get busy in the house and forget where they are. So, to me, it's not so inconceivable if you have them with you at a time you don't normally (like I take him to work with me on training days and if the weather is nice enough so we can train at lunch).

However, in a case like this? Nope. Sorry. That was her JOB to make sure the dogs were safe. How do you forget to do your job?


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Some of my posts were assumptions, because we didnt have all the facts... But based on what I thought happened, the story did not fit... Well most of of my assumptions were spot on...

Looking into the matter deeper I found I was correct... She did this OFTEN...
Then in court she showed no remorse and tried to EXCUSE her actions, and justify them, like the news reporter obviously did.. Also she is likely a professional dog walker.. She says she had dogs locked up in her van 100's of times... That is not just a little operation she did once or twice for some extra cash.. Based on her age (speculation) and the professional decaled vehicle, I would also assume that this was the work she was involved in, and not 'doing it on the side'. (she had start-up costs.. to run a business)

"Emma has disclosed that on May 13th, all six dogs were in the back of her vehicle with the side vent windows open and water available, as she had done hundreds of times. Sometime during the outing, all six dogs perished from heatstroke. Upon arriving at the location and Emma seeing her beloved charges deceased, she went into a blind panic at the thought of notifying the families and the possible repercussions. In a complete state of shock and panic, Emma made a desperate attempt to cover up what had happened and concocted a story to explain the loss of the dogs."

P.S. I think her recollection of events are lies for the record... But I dont think she would lie about doing this 100's of times... I dont think she was going to walk the dogs at all... She just needed the time to pass. So she could take them back.

Source: Petsearchers Canada | R.I.P. BROOKSWOOD 6 – YOU WILL BE MISSED

I dont know how 6 dogs died.. Under her watch... I have driven my dogs on vacation for over 3 hours to the beach etc with blistering heat... Air-con anyone? 

Minimum requirements of keeping dogs alive is assumed for a dog walker...

It is no surprise to me that the dogs died after she left dogs in vans hundreds of times... Then when it did finally happen to her she tried to make excuses..

Well done to the Judge... Read it perfectly..

And again some pet owners hired private lost pet detectives (Ace Ventura sytle )

She did too many things wrong for that guy in the article to sit and feed us absolute hogwash.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

"I will go so far as to say anyone who thinks this punishment is not harsh has no real value or love for their own dogs. I would blow my fuse if that was my dog.."

I, too, would be very upset, Lykoz, I cannot even imagine what I would do if this had happened to Newlie. But I don't think it's fair to say if somebody doesn't agree with us about jail time that they don't value or love their own dogs. People sometimes just have different opinions about things.

All and all, I really like this forum and think it's very interesting and I am glad people are passionate about their dogs, but I think we must be careful, in our passion, not to go too far.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

newlie said:


> "I will go so far as to say anyone who thinks this punishment is not harsh has no real value or love for their own dogs. I would blow my fuse if that was my dog.."
> 
> I, too, would be very upset, Lykoz, I cannot even imagine what I would do if this had happened to Newlie. But I don't think it's fair to say if somebody doesn't agree with us about jail time that they don't value or love their own dogs. People sometimes just have different opinions about things.
> 
> All and all, I really like this forum and think it's very interesting and I am glad people are passionate about their dogs, but I think we must be careful, in our passion, not to go too far.


As much as I want to see the other side of the argument..

Love is a strong word... We love our family members, our friends... If something happened to them we would expect some sort of punishment. Not just for punishment's sake... But to deter other people from acting in a similar way. Without consequence we are living in the wild west.. 

If I truly love my dogs... I would expect serious implications if a professional I was paying to look after them killed them due to negligence...

I would take out the word value maybe... But the word love is very specifically chosen.... 

Maybe I am wrong.. But to me my dogs are not just another animal.. I would not show the same affection for a pig...

If you saw the things happening over this side of the world, and how pets are abused and mistreated... And people think it is ok to do such things... Cause they never get punished...

i.e. a rotweiller dragged behind a truck until death for fun...
Owners chaining up their dogs and leaving them there for years... (Not 1 or 2 cases... Its happening everywhere)
Owners forgetting to feed their dogs when on vacation... (also a case of oops I forgot)...
Owners smashing dogs to the point of death..
Puppy mills or private breeders keeping dogs in little cages littered with s-hit...

This whole scene is unregulated... So if you act like a moron... Especially if a professional... I want to see punishment...

I have said this in other threads... And this is a perfect case of how people just brush it off as a mistake... There is no way this can be considered a mistake..
A Canadian Judge had the common sense to find things in the law to give that woman the maximum sentence she deserves.

I dont want a groomer for example think its ok to drug your dog to clean it...
Yet these things are happening, without people knowing... And no consequences when exposed.

Similarly, I don't think it is ok for a professional dog walker to take dogs that are perfectly fine in their yards/houses... And stick them in cages for 4 hours regularly.. Until its time to drive them home back to their owners because she does not feel like walking them.. (I strongly believe this is what happened).

The author of that article is disgusting... 
Does he want a clap because he spent some money on medical bills for his dogs?

No I cant see it...

As dog owners we have a responsibility to declare that our pets have some sort of rights. 

If you don't want to give animals rights fine... But a pet that belongs to me has more value than $350 can replace.. 

Should the person see jail time? Undoubtedly...

I cant comprehend how somebody who truly 'Loves' the dogs can not be appalled by this. You could give it a different word... But you cant say he 'loves' his dogs. Not in its literal and connotative attachment to the word.

If no punishment is given to this women, what message does it send to other business exploiting us and our loved pets?

Why must I be so paranoid to use a service because I fear they might just leave the dogs in the car... (something she did 100's of times apparently)....

As for my passion going too far... My dog I would think would agree with me.. And this forum is about him... Cant care if somebody gets upset because I stick up for what I believe are his rights.

People should re-evaluate the term: "I love my dog" and what that actually means...
People are sexually active with each other.. Spend days on end together... And dont just 'throw out' the word love...

Maybe I am confused on the meaning of the word...
Maybe that is where I am wrong.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I happen to agree with you about the jail time but even those who did not were not saying she should get off scot-free. They just thought she should be punished in a different way.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

newlie said:


> I happen to agree with you about the jail time but even those who did not were not saying she should get off scot-free. They just thought she should be punished in a different way.


Look I said from the start, we cant understand the Judges decision without all the facts. But I pretty much pieced it together from the start logically. 
TBH I didn't expect so much support for her on dog forum.

The rest did not understand what she did. Some just ignored my posts, hinting it was probably not the way they made it out. 
However my conclusions made more sense...

They think it is just a mistake. I think I have proven it was much more than a mistake.

I have explained very well why it is not a mistake. 

If they still feel that: 

1) Severe Negligence by a professional in that service.
2) Lying to a court
3) Fraud - She certainly did not walk the dogs the day they died... (Advertised she would walk the dogs, but instead left them many times, 100's of times according to her, in cages in her truck - I honestly believe truly that she never walked the dogs very often if at all).
4) Causing owners severe distress, and allowing them to hire people to search and find their dogs.
5) Insisting that it was a mistake, and she would not have done anything differently. (Lack of compassion, or indication that what she did was wrong.)
6) Animal Cruelty - 6 counts.
7) Damage to property (Dogs are property according to most laws).

I guess they should not complain when someone breaks into their property and steals their car, and gets off without jail time.

*"she had previously been seen leaving the dogs in the back of her truck, and had been warned by several people."
*
Warned... Carried on being a moron...

*"There will be no fine, as Paulsen is $60,000 in debt"
*She could have paid a fine, and probably got off Scott free... The sentence is because she is $60 000 in debt.. It suites her to go to jail... And she could never pay a fine anyways.

*"Paulsen admitted to a missing pet investigator and to RCMP that the dogs had died in the back of her truck after she left them unattended for about 40 minutes while she went shopping at a Richmond Costco."
*
So let me get this right... I pay this woman to pick up my dog... From its comfortable home... Put it in a cage, in a truck, in blazing heat... So she can go shopping? And then bring it back, having not walked my dog?
That is called FRAUD... Misrepresentation of services... Call it what you like.

Source: Dog walker sentenced to six months in jail after six dogs died in hot truck

Which begs the question... what alternative punishment do people want to see?
I just don't get it.

Do we really believe that professionals in the dog industry can act like such bloody morons and ALWAYS get away with it..?

Ill bet everyone probably understands now why she got 6-months...

I doubt anyone will still disagree...

I really really really wish this was the norm for dog professionals, doing lazy work that leads to animal cruelty.

So I conclude... How else could she have possibly have been punished for all these transgressions?

(The sad reality is her jail sentence had almost nothing to do with animal cruelty.. Furthermore she will never see 6-months of jail time.)
People have to screw up SO badly... Just to even get a slap on the wrist..


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Von Liche kennel had a similiar thing happen, remember? Transporting dogs to a buyer and I don't think anyone ended up being fined or jailed. 10 dogs died in the trailer of heat.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

....which was what a few of us found frustrating with the von Liche case and commented that for some it's a "tragic accident" for Average Joe or Jane its jail time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There was a lady down south, a dog handler who had a bunch of show dogs, came in from a show, left them all in the van and went to sleep. When she got up, most of them were dead. I don't think she went to jail.

I still don't think the lady should go to jail. Sorry. Jail is for people who are a danger to society. But then, maybe Canada does not have as much of a problem with over-crowding in their prisons/jails as we do here. 

I have left dogs in my vehicle hundreds, maybe thousands of times. There is one in my vehicle now. I have never forgot one. I forgot to put the back up, but as it was morning and cool enough and I was out of the store in 10 minutes, it was ok. But usually, in weather that might get warm, I put the back up. 

I don't think there was any fraud involved. She stopped at the store. Dogs died in the car. Horrific. But that doesn't mean she did not intend to take them for their walk that day. And yes, some people can walk six at a time. No this never should have happened. But she certainly isn't the only one entrusted with dogs who fails in their trust. 

I do not know if I could let a stranger walk my dogs. I just don't trust anyone that far. If something like this happened, I would be beside myself. I would be kicking myself for entrusting my dog to someone. I do entrust groomers to groom my dogs. And the place I go recently lost newfoundland. Dog croaked there in the shop. I think they left him in a crate being dryed by the drier and he died. Horrible. No one is going to jail over it though. 

Remember the guy who's family member was in the hospital so he traveled up to be there, leaving a boarding kennel and a lot of dogs died. Did he go to jail? I think he probably should have. It is one thing to go into a store for an hour, not realizing the sun would come out and roast the dogs. It is another to leave dogs for a week or more with no food and water until they starved to death.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I think we are bringing up other situations in different context now to excuse this lady.

She was tried in a court of law... With expenses and professional Judge (And she may pay none of them, the state probably will)... Specifically so she was not unfairly tried... Her rights were respected. 

I never said a dog could never be put into a car for some reason.
Suffice to say... All these other stories, I know nothing about...
I have read enough on this woman.. And she is a danger to society.
My posts have been thorough.
Its clear and dry.

Now if you people are feeling some sort of self-reflected guilt, or feel 'that could happen to me', don't judge her... Well not much I can say to that.. Without going into 'personal attack territory'. So I wont comment on that.
I have also stopped at a shop to grab a cool-aid from a kiosk... And back in the car... Never did any real shopping tho... Litterally pop in pop out.. Sometimes I even leave my car running with keys in ignition, so air con can run properly. (Again different country.. Would never have done that in South Africa.) (Although a barking GSD inside a car, may make people think twice)

It is not something that would concievebly happen under my watch.. And I don't think it is something that should happen under anybody's watch. 
But again.. I might not feel as strongly as I do in this case.. Maybe a proverbial slap on the wrists, may suffice in another situation. (Again about context.)

Maybe people can think twice, before they leave dogs in cars...
Your behaviours are not an excuse for hers.. If you are leaving dogs unattended in cars for long periods.. I hope people are taking the required precautions, and doing it for the right reasons. (Cant think of too many myself)

I see no reason a professional should allow this to happen, in that exact context.

That has nothing to do with the relevance of that situation.

And all the many many mistakes she made.

CONTEXT CONTEXT CONTEXT CONTEXT CONTEXT!!!!


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Also I think sometimes, these things should make us self-reflect, and see how we could act differently in the future.. In-stead of basing our views on what we are ALREADY doing.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I agree with Lykoz on this one.
Sorry but you sign your dog over to "dog walker" you expect them to have the knowledge not to leave 6 dogs in a hot car. There job is dog walking, they have taken on the responsibility and safety that comes with their job. It's not hard to keep 6 dogs alive for a day, it's really not, dog walkers manage keeping their client dogs happy and alive for the extent if their business relationship. The dogs died in a controlled situation, not a freak accident on a outside walk no. They were baked in a van while she "the doggy professional " did whatever she did. 
Tragedies happen everyday. Bad things occur, making up stories to cover your ass never looks good on you.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I also leave my dogs in the car on a summers day too.
This is because,
I own them. I can leave them in my car for a few minutes, I can go into a store and go, eww the line ups bad better take them home first. Or the air conditioning is on full blast and I'm under 10 minutes anyways, or my windows are down. whatever the case is, I am confident in my choices with my dogs. If my best friend left me her dog for the afternoon I would not make the same choices, even with the aircon on I would never leave someone else's dog in the car, I would not want to risk it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The reason it went before a court is because charges were brought.

The question is why are charges brought in some cases and not others.

Cynical as it may sound, influence, who you know matters.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I do agree, however, the women in this case shouldn't have tried to cover it up. 

Though the same thing happened in other cases, excuses are made if not outright cover ups.

The problem is average Joe citizen leaves their dog in the car and they are fined/tried/go to jail and other cases it doesn't even get to court to be judged.

That's what's wrong here. Major inconsistencies.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know,
I don't think anyone can answer that, what makes this situation so bad compared to the Von Liche situation or the cop that bakes his k9 partner.
Really it's the same negligence and ad decision making you would not expect from doggy minded people, 
I guess it's the media coverage it stirred up and the people that rallied behind it? Maybe? 
Frankly I never heard of the Von Liche happening but Paulsen case was absolutely everywhere. I don't know but did Von Liche make up stories of dog abduction? 
You also never hear of rescue dogs on transport dying either but it happens and it shushed up and hidden/forgiven.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I don't know,
> I don't think anyone can answer that, what makes this situation so bad compared to the Von Liche situation or the cop that bakes his k9 partner.
> Really it's the same negligence and ad decision making you would not expect from doggy minded people,
> I guess it's the media coverage it stirred up and the people that rallied behind it? Maybe?
> ...


I dont know the other cases...

But its undoubtedly not the same...

People need to understand something about professional competency and responsibility.

What she was paid to do exactly... And what she eventually did...

The k9 cop has a dog to help him do his job... He is not paid JUST to babysit the dog... (Not excusing it... Just saying, its not the same)
The officer may have been out saving somebody's life whilst his dog died in the car.. Maybe the dog was a deterrent rather than a help in that situation... 
He may have had a logical reason to leave the dog in the car, that a normal officer might see as reasonable.

She is paid... Not to put the dog in a cage and go shopping.. She is paid to actually walk the dog...

The cop has to worry about getting shot... Arresting criminals... And watever else his responsibilities are... 

Her only responsibilities were to safely walk the dogs.

There is a huge difference...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup.

Von Liche didn't make up outlandish stories, no. It ended up being excuses and "tragic accident" and everyone is at fault so no one is at fault kind of deal. The details of what really happened were never revealed. Was it equipment failure, those transporting the dogs failure, when exactly the dogs died??? Unknown. They are gov't contractors.......

The question is, IMHO, is this being tried as a civil case or criminal animal cruelty?

When a police officer forgets his K9 in the cruiser and it dies it's not only the suffering but also tax payer dollars lost due to negligence. We had an officer here in my state that was dismissed because he forgot his K9 in the car and the dog died. He was not charged, however, therefore no trial or possibility of jail.

Lykoz, this is ground fairly well travelled and dogs dying due to heat suffer equally, that is the common denominator. Unfortunately time and again it is not treated equally under the law and that is what is frustrating.





misslesleedavis1 said:


> I don't know,
> I don't think anyone can answer that, what makes this situation so bad compared to the Von Liche situation or the cop that bakes his k9 partner.
> Really it's the same negligence and ad decision making you would not expect from doggy minded people,
> I guess it's the media coverage it stirred up and the people that rallied behind it? Maybe?
> ...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Did I not already agree that she had one job she was getting paid for? And it should not of happened? 
Gwen asked,
Why are charges brought in some cases and not others.
Do you know?
I highly doubt that if an officer got charged with the preventable death of his or her dog a simple "hey I'm not getting paid to babysit" would fly in court, They sign up to be on the k9 unit don't they? Would it not stand to reason that k9 officers have a love for dogs before they even choose to be on the special unit? Don't bake your dog is common knowledge (its not some secret they only tell certain folks)if you don't value your k9 partner don't go signing up to be on the k9 unit.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yup.
> 
> Von Liche didn't make up outlandish stories, no. It ended up being excuses and "tragic accident" and everyone is at fault so no one is at fault kind of deal. The details of what really happened were never revealed. Was it equipment failure, those transporting the dogs failure, when exactly the dogs died??? Unknown. They are gov't contractors.......
> 
> ...


It must be the media attention it received then?

It was absolutely everywhere when the truth came out about her lack of honesty.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yup.
> 
> Von Liche didn't make up outlandish stories, no. It ended up being excuses and "tragic accident" and everyone is at fault so no one is at fault kind of deal. The details of what really happened were never revealed. Was it equipment failure, those transporting the dogs failure, when exactly the dogs died??? Unknown. They are gov't contractors.......
> 
> ...


Someone who is dying of cancer suffers more than somebody who is shot in the head and killed by a criminal...

That is really not the point..

The point somebody did something wrong. Seriously wrong...

Also how can somebody fault the breeder if a contracted company messes up...

Its the other companies fault... Dogs were not in her direct care.. (Dont know the story... But it sounds like circumstances, were completely different)

Dont know the case... Blame pushed around.. watever... That story is different and is decided on its own merits.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The cases being cited here are all due to dying of over exposure to heat. So the suffering of the animals will be similar.

The difference lies in whether these cases are being treated as civil or criminal.

In the U.S. civil cases involve monetary restitution. Criminal cases involve fines and or potential jail time.

As a general rule the suffering of animals, if deemed intentional or due to extreme negligence invokes a charge of animal cruelty which is prosecuted as a criminal case.

I'm not sure if it's the same in Canada though? That is a difference.

I'm also not sure if her trying to cover it up is considered criminal in some way (fraud?).

I'll re-read the article again.

Anyhow....that's I think where the misunderstanding comes in here:

If it is deemed dogs dying of extreme heat is 'cruel' and punishable by jail, then everyone who leaves a dog to die in this manner should at least go before a judge to determine culpability. When some people get off totally scott free and others are jailed for the exact same manner of death of the dog, that's injustice.

It is also, the way it is. Influence, money, it matters.



Lykoz said:


> Someone who is dying of cancer suffers more than somebody who is shot in the head and killed by a criminal...
> 
> That is really not the point..
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. 

She was _convicted_ on cruelty charges. 



> Emma Paulsen pleaded guilty to animal cruelty charges in November 2014


Her sentence was made much harsher because of her cover up and 'lack of remorse'.



> The judge was clear Paulsen's lying, and lack of apology or apparent remorse, was key to his decision.
> "Paulsen did not intend to harm the dogs," Jardine said when he was giving the reasons for her sentence. "[But] she was trying to cover up her wrong-doing."


 What one of the owners are saying:



> "My wife and I don't have children. Oscar was our boy, so we lost our boy," Paul Grant, whose husky-Rottweiller cross died in Paulsen's truck, said after the sentencing.


 Which I think is the sentiment the author of the opinion piece is objecting too. Dogs, in reality, are not equal to human children. That's a difficult case to make now a days, though. 

Usually professional pet care businesses carry insurance for the civil side of things. 

The lady was wrong on a lot of levels and a total ding dong for covering up BUT she would have still been tried for cruelty charges.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Just a thought experiment here.

If dogs are truly to be treated like human children can we start jailing people who dump them at kill shelters because they don't have the time for their "baby"?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Just a thought experiment here.
> 
> If dogs are truly to be treated like human children can we start jailing people who dump them at kill shelters because they don't have the time for their "baby"?


Like human adoption services?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe.....



misslesleedavis1 said:


> Like human adoption services?


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I am going to respectfully bow out of this one.

Dont have much more to say.
I just cant agree.

Thanks for the discussion.

It was very nice.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it's based more on a misunderstanding.

My main beef is that there is inconsistency in the way the laws are enforced.

I do agree this lady should have been punished, in some form. The problem is the people who make similar "mistakes" that are not treated equally under very similar circumstances.

Anyhow, Lykoz, I want you to know as long as it is respectful, I don't take disagreements on topics personally.

Namaste.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

She was charged and sentenced b/c she lied about the "theft" of dogs in her possession...A police investigation was started, she defrauded the "legal" system with her antics.

There would have been no jail time if she had admitted - Civil suit maybe if the dog owners chose.


I do remember this initial story from a year ago I believe. I think the dogs were dumped in a ditch or something. She disposed of the bodies. She is was calculating in her methods. She deserves what she got and then some...IMO


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

ehh... but in the end she pleaded guilty to the charge of "animal cruelty" only. The judge acknowledged she did not intend to kill the dogs but sentenced her more harshly because of the reasons you note below.

BTW is Canda's system similar to the U.S. in that you have Civil courts and Criminal courts?




GatorBytes said:


> She was charged and sentenced b/c she lied about the "theft" of dogs in her possession...A police investigation was started, she defrauded the "legal" system with her antics.
> 
> There would have been no jail time if she had admitted - Civil suit maybe if the dog owners chose.
> 
> ...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> ehh... but in the end she pleaded guilty to the charge of *"animal cruelty" only.* The judge acknowledged she did not intend to kill the dogs but sentenced her more harshly because of the reasons you note below.
> 
> BTW is Canda's system similar to the U.S. in that you have Civil courts and Criminal courts?


 According to the "Author" of the link only. We don't have the minutes from the court proceeding.

She made a fool of the police dept. The dog theft took resources ($$$) and manpower away from true crimes.

She is being made an example of what happens when you lie to police.

And yes, she can be sued by the dog owners regardless of prosecution criminally. They have 2 yrs I think (at least in Ontario law) to bring suit against, if win 6 yrs to collect or take lien on...before that time expires can be renewed for another 6 yrs. Not sure however if she claims bankruptcy, or if criminal charges can negate insolvency where law suit is concerned:shrug:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Maybe.....


Could you imagine! 

Usually when someone recognizes they are not going to make a good parent and opts to adopt the child out they are "selfless heros"
Which, I don't disagree with. Lots of amazing people out there that cannot have children adopt, it takes a pretty selfless person to adopt a child. 
But we don't tend to label people who give away their dogs as selfless heros, and we don't label people who opt to adopt out as irresponsible baby owners.

What gets me is expressions like
"Would you do that to your child "
Well no! Good thing my dog is not a human child and my human child is not a dog.....there's a line there, that's why my child's in school and my dogs in the yard for a pee, things would be seriously wrong if it was the other way around.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The charge of 'animal cruelty' was reported in the news article, so it's not the author of the opinion piece, it's what was reported as news - CBC News. 

She definitely went off the deep end thinking she could fool the police and waste resources like that.

The Judge has leniency in deciding sentencing so was within his right and duty to make her sentence tougher. 

BUT..this making an example of someone doesn't sit well with me....but that's getting too far afield for this topic.

No matter what she did deserve to be punished, no argument there. 





GatorBytes said:


> According to the "Author" of the link only. We don't have the minutes from the court proceeding.
> 
> She made a fool of the police dept. The dog theft took resources ($$$) and manpower away from true crimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup: Yup.

Gotta go, have a date with "Pearl".

You guys be good and no one get themselves banned while I'm gone, you hear? 



misslesleedavis1 said:


> Could you imagine!
> 
> Usually when someone recognizes they are not going to make a good parent and opts to adopt the child out they are "selfless heros"
> Which, I don't disagree with. Lots of amazing people out there that cannot have children adopt, it takes a pretty selfless person to adopt a child.
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What doesn't sit well with me, is the judge citing her lack of remorse as a reason for the sentence. That bothers me, because I know if I am EVER standing before the judge, I am not going to be weeping. I don't. Sorry. Sometimes, who we are and what we have experienced will not make our outward reflections what we are actually experiencing. Sentences should be made on facts and evidence. 

She defrauded (if that is the right term) the police, causing them to waste resources on this. And yes, that should be a factor, if true. Here, someone stole your dog? Really? I'm not sure if they would even send a deputy out to kick his toe around and look concerned. They would probably tell you to drive to the SD and fill out a report. The report would be filed, and the overall cost to the department would be 75 cents, including form, copier, and the clerk who filed it. If they found the dogs in the ditch, that might take up an hour or two. But likely they would call Animal Control, who might or might not check the bodies for micro chips and inform the owners. 

Sorry, but no one is going to do a complete investigation on the death of a couple of dogs. Not here. We don't have the resources.

As for the cops letting their dogs die not being as guilty because they are not employed to babysit dogs, sorry, but that doesn't fly. Those cops know exactly what codes they will charge you with if your dog is roasted in a car. They know of other people losing their dogs that way, other cops, other people, they may have even charged people with this themselves. Part of being paid as a k9 officer is ensuring that the dog is healthy, trained, and capable of doing his job. So, yes the officer is being paid to babysit his dog, and often the dog is not his own, but the department's. 

It IS the same, or worse. Fine, this woman lied, kind of like the cop that killed Bear-bear lied. The woman is a professional of sorts. Really not as much of a professional as a police officer, but whatever. Her job is to walk the dogs, and she took a break and her dogs died. The fact is, human beings LIE when they think they are going to get in trouble for telling the truth. It is part of the human condition, that when we are faced with possible consequences, we shift around trying to think of something that will make it less. Human beings, lots of them, lie and cover up things they feel bad about and are afraid of the consequences of. 

But when someone is caught, we all shake our fingers and say, "Ooh! you are so horrible, you lied, you covered it up!!!!" Who knows what we would ourselves do in her shoes. Yes, yes, if we took the position to walk the dogs we would do nothing but walk the dogs. For the first week or month. But what about 6 or 8 months in, when we are really comfortable and have a routine going. We get a call from our mother and she asks us to pick up something at such and such store for her, it's the last day of the sale.... Sure we can hit that store on our way to drop off the dogs, or we can drive all the way back. 

And none of us EVER do anything other than work when we are being paid. No one EVER logs on to Germanshepherds.com from their office terminal during working hours. Because that is dereliction of duty too, and that is cheating the company, too. And while there are no dog-lives at stake here, it is still a fact that everyone doesn't do exactly what they should do every single time, regardless.

No one said this woman shouldn't be punished. She shouldn't be punished for her lack of remorse, sorry. And no, she isn't a danger to society. She is not a dog-serial killer, finding sexual gratification in the systematic torture and killing of creatures dependent on her and trusting her. Those people are out there. 

This woman, jail sentence or no, would probably NEVER leave another dog in a car, because it is clear that it was not her intention for the critters to be harmed. 

Already her job is done, and rightly so; she should be fined and pay restitution -- and yes, there is no monetary value you can affix to a family member, so the replacement cost of the dogs is probably sufficient, because those people don't want to get rich off of their dogs' demise. She is in debt and adding a fine and restitution to that, and possibly community service, and her loss of work is probably going to put this woman in a world of hurt anyway. I see no point in removing her from society for a couple of months. All that will do is make it that much harder for her to get her life back on track so she can begin paying off the bill for this terrible mess. 

It was an accident brought on by a bad choice. In the aftermath of the accident she made more bad choices. But I just can't put her on the level of someone who goes out with the determination to break laws for personal gain or to hurt someone -- those are the people who belong in jail.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone know how long the dogs were left in the car? I may have missed that information somewhere along the way, but I would be curious to know if it was like 30 minutes, 4 hours or all day. Also, does anyone know whether she was ever charged with anything like this previously?

In regard to the lack of remorse, I know what you are saying, Selzer. Some people's faces are an open book and some are not. I wonder if there was any statement(s) that she made that caused the judge to feel she wasn't a bit sorry for what had happened. Also, the comment from the judge (I think) where he said that she hadn't meant to hurt the dogs seems contradictory to a lack of remorse that he also said she evidenced.. If she hadn't meant to hurt the dogs, it looks like he would have said she was remorseful. If she did mean to hurt them or didn't care that she hurt them, it looks like then he would have said she showed a lack of remorse.

Another question is if she lied under oath. Despite the fact that I am sure everyone lies at one time or another to avoid consequences, I wonder if she was guilty of perjury.

I know we may not have the answers to these questions and may never know all the details. I guess if some of these questions were answered, I might feel differently, but right now, I still feel a couple of months in jail is not unfair. I know other people and groups have done similar things and nothing happened, but maybe something should have happened to them as well.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

newlie said:


> Does anyone know how long the dogs were left in the car? I may have missed that information somewhere along the way, but I would be curious to know if it was like 30 minutes, 4 hours or all day. Also, does anyone know whether she was ever charged with anything like this previously?
> 
> In regard to the lack of remorse, I know what you are saying, Selzer. Some people's faces are an open book and some are not. I wonder if there was any statement(s) that she made that caused the judge to feel she wasn't a bit sorry for what had happened. Also, the comment from the judge (I think) where he said that she hadn't meant to hurt the dogs seems contradictory to a lack of remorse that he also said she evidenced.. If she hadn't meant to hurt the dogs, it looks like he would have said she was remorseful. If she did mean to hurt them or didn't care that she hurt them, it looks like then he would have said she showed a lack of remorse.
> 
> ...


I decided to take a back seat here, because I posted everything that had to be said from my side. I cant really say anything more without repeating myself.

It is a pity this thread has grown so much that people are only reading the last few comments and the op comment.

I have made some long posts, with more information from other articles. If you read those posts more details will become very clear. I have also provided links as to where I got the information.

To answer your question directly. We dont know how long she left the dogs in the car, she could by lying. But she does admit that she left them in the car for 40 minutes so that she could go shopping.

She left dogs in cars hundreds of times. And was warned by other people many times. In court she said she made a mistake.. However she was not empathetic and tried to justify what she did. She was full of excuses. She had indicated, that her mistake is repeatable, and that she would not have done anything differently.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Fair point Sue, re: judging based on emotional response. Everyone will react differently. In edit, all good points.

Further how much should a judge base decisions on the "humanity" of dogs? Is this crossing the line we were discussing in Lykoz's PETA thread? It could....victim impact statements calling dogs their "children" see my post earlier with example.



> The judge called the owners' victim impact statements "difficult to read." They told how they missed their pets horribly and felt guilty for hiring Paulsen.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> I decided to take a back seat here, because I posted everything that had to be said from my side. I cant really say anything more without repeating myself.
> 
> It is a pity this thread has grown so much that people are only reading the last few comments and the op comment.
> 
> ...


If she truly indicated that she would not have done anything differently, given the chance, then it doesn't seem like poor judgement but a lack of empathy. My opinion is unchanged.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

selzer said:


> It was an accident brought on by a bad choice. In the aftermath of the accident she made more bad choices. But I just can't put her on the level of someone who goes out with the determination to break laws for personal gain or to hurt someone -- those are the people who belong in jail.


But she did break the law. Leaving dogs unattended in hot weather without proper ventilation is illegal. It was 25C/80F that day. The moment she chose to go shopping she chose to break the law. Sure, she's not a serial killer, but most people in prison aren't. Many didn't even hurt anyone, just inconvenienced someone, like theft. They still belong in jail. And those people get way longer than 6 months.

She also broke the law again by reporting the dogs as stolen.

What if some could have been saved? If she owned up to her mistakes, she could have brought the dogs to a vet.

"...witnesses reported that Paulsen had also previously left dogs in her truck when she went horseback riding or ran errands, even though they told her she shouldn’t."

Horseback riding? This doesn't sound like a woman who pops into a store planning to only be gone for 10 minutes. But even 10 minutes in 80 degree weather is already too hot.

And personally, no, if I am in the care of someone's animals I'm not going to risk going into a store for a few minutes in hot weather just to save me the trouble of driving them home and putting them somewhere safe. Keeping them safe was her job.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I disagree with ya'all, and that is my prerogative. If everyone who does something stupid was in jail, we would have a jail on every corner. The vet who left her two elderly dogs in the car and they died of heat stroke, did she go to JAIL? You would think she would know better, she's a vet. The fact is, the dogs slipped her mind with everything else going on, and she felt terrible about it, but did not go to jail. 

The professional dog handler in Florida who came home from a show, left the dogs in the van and went to sleep, dogs died. Did she go to jail? I would think she should have known better -- she was a professional show-dog handler, and entrusted with show dogs. They died. But she didn't go to the pokey. Maybe she was a different class than this lady, and if you don't think that matters, I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe the laws need to be more clear about what constitutes cruelty or neglect. I don't know, I would imagine they are pretty ambiguous and open to interpretation and if they are, then no wonder the penalties for similar offenses differ so much.

I mean, I think we could all agree that the owner who forgets to feed her dog one night is one thing. But certainly the owner who "forgets" to feed her dog for 5-6 weeks is something else altogether. I try to avoid reading too many rescue stories because although I always love the happy ending, I have a hard time reading about all the suffering that came before. I read one last night, probably an old one, and that's what brought the above example to mind. A full grown German Shepherd male who probably should have weighed in the neighborhood of 80 pounds was found chained in a yard weighing 37 pounds. The examining vet said to become that emaciated, he probably hadn't been fed much in 5-6 weeks. It literally made me sick.

Anyway, I might be hi-jacking this thread, but I would be interested in knowing what people think are offenses punishable by jail time. At what point does a bahavior become abusive or neglectful? Probably opening another can of worms, but oh well...LOL


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Never mind, this thread has gotten so long, I think I will start a new one.


----------

